# Aussie Fluff



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm taking my aussie with me this weekend to a big horse show with some friends so I want to get him cleaned up so he can be seen in public lol. Normally if I'm wanting him to look nice I give him a bath a couple weeks before so his coat looks better. Right after a bath his coat gets really fluffy, wavy, and frizzy.

This is him after a bath



















This is more how I like his coat, once it has died down on the fluffiness




























Are there any tricks when grooming to get his hair to lay flatter like this? When I bath him I blow dry him after his bath then brush with slicker. If I let him air dry his coat gets wavier and almost curly. I don't mind it looking fuller just not so frizzy and wild looking. I'm grooming him this thursday and I'd really like for him to look nice on saturday. He only gets baths approximately every 3 months.


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

I dunno how you blow dry his hair, but maybe brushing it how you would like it to lay while blow drying would help. There could be some product you could apply that would help with all the fluff.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

in the show world we like the coat to lay flat on the body and after blow drying the dog we spray his body with a spritzer bottle of water and then lay a semi damp towel over the back and clamp it under the bellie and allow the dog to walk around and keep it on for about a half hour to an hour.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Keechak, this is what I was looking for! I will give it a try tomorrow and see if I can get him looking nice. BTW I did a search for grooming aussies and a youtube video of you grooming Kechara was the first result.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

lauren17 said:


> Thanks Keechak, this is what I was looking for! I will give it a try tomorrow and see if I can get him looking nice. BTW I did a search for grooming aussies and a youtube video of you grooming Kechara was the first result.


I went and looked up this video - very helpful for aussie grooming. Thanks!


----------

